# Printed Lables



## bangerang (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi, I am curious to know who prints their lables and if it is more cost efficient than leaving the origional tag/creating your own. Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

bangerang said:


> Hi, I am curious to know who prints their lables and if it is more cost efficient than leaving the origional tag/creating your own. Thanks


How do you mean "printed labels"? Do you mean with an inkjet printer?

I think having it professionally done (either printed or woven) would be better and meet the FTC durability requirements better.


----------



## bangerang (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah... thanks!


----------



## Billyboy (Apr 25, 2006)

Bangerang,

I had 2000 woven centre fold labels (accross 4 sizes S/M/L/XL 500 of each) done for £300 so at around 15p per label i feel this is worth it to add my own brand to the t-shirts.

Billy


----------

